# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  02/19/2009 - "A Slayer in the Making"

## Oneironaut Zero

*02/19/2009

Dream Three:
”A Slayer in the Making”*

(Bit of a long one, but such an awesome dream.)
I was at a party at a huge mansion, and the majority of the people who inhabited the mansion seemed to be German. There was this petite, really pretty brunette there, who had her eye on me. (It wasn’t until I woke up and recalled the girl’s face that I actually realized it was *Mitzie* – playing a different character. She was on cam last night, and was obviously fresh in my mind.) Most of the hosts of the party were _really_ drunk and rowdy. “Mitzie” and I talked for a little while, and it soon became obvious that we were pretty infatuated with each other. She ended up telling me that she was in some kind of trouble, and needed her dad to give her $22,000, but that she could not ask him for it. She asked me to do it for her. I was reluctant at first, but I finally agreed.

We went downstairs and I talked to her dad, ending up asking for the money. Without much persuasion, he wrote out a check for me to give to his daughter. She was standing off to the side, and I saw her motion with her hands and mouth for me to ask him for $55,000 instead, seeing that he was giving out the money. I didn’t feel comfortable with this, though, after having just hand over 22 grand, and I took the check, thanked him for his daughter, and walked away. There was a short conversation with “Mitzie” and some other lady, where the other lady was shocked that the father would just give me $2,200 and I kept having to remind her that it was $22,000.

Later, back upstairs, I was in a huge room that looked a lot like classroom inside the house – it even had a green chalkboard and an overhead projector. There was a small room connected to this one, where many of the German in habitants were just getting shitfaced. There was a bed and a tub in this small room and I got the impression that many of them were either gay or bisexual, because they were all guys, and some of them were sleeping naked in a bed together, and others were taking a drunken bath with each other – though there was no actual, sexual activity going on. But some of them were so drunk that they were throwing up, just wherever they were. I mean _sloppy_ drunk. I was just kind of walking through this scene with astonishment, and I heard a bunch of snickering coming from near the bathtub area. A bunch of them were looking at me, and one of them was offering me a piece of candy. At first, I was saying I didn’t want it, but he kept insisting…and I could hear the stifled snickering continuing. Finally, I just agreed but, after taking it, and looking at the candy, which looked crushed and spoiled, I put two and two together (the state of the candy and the snickering) and figured that they were about to try to play some prank on me. I then simply said “Nah, actually I changed my mind” and I threw the candy in the trash and walked out of the room.

I walked through the other, classroom-esque area – which had about a dozen long tables in it – and went through another door. This led me outside onto a balcony. It was dawn outside, and the mansion sat right beside a forest. As I was outside, just getting some air, a seemingly secret panel creaked open, a few feet from me, and I looked over to see “Mitzie” peeking out from the opening. She beckoned my closer with her free hand, and I walked over to the small door, ducking inside and into a small compartment in the wall with her. She wore a tiny black dress with her hair down, and this compartment had pictures and pillows strewn around it, as if it were a little hideaway. We spent some time talking, and she told me a story about her past, having been brought over to America, and some of the trouble she’d had in her family. She said that this small room was where she went when she wanted to get away from it all. After talking to her for some time, I leaned in and kissed her lips. It was obviously unexpected, and she pulled away apprehensively. She then immediately apologized, and said that she was simply startled. Still showing a bit of apprehension, she leaned in toward me and kissed me with all the passion that she felt she missed in the first one. After making out for a while, she took off her top. She had these strange marks in her body which ran over her shoulders and down her arms – almost like scars, but in perfect patterns. I ran my fingers along her body, and ended up kneeling behind her, kneading a massage into her bare back and sides with my fingertips, rubbing my fingers just down around the sides of her breasts before bringing them down and around to her back again. Suddenly, she appeared startled and looked toward the secret door. She whispered that “somebody is listening to us” and I stopped what I was doing, my eyes fixed on the door as well. The door suddenly flew open, and a pair of arms thrust inside the space, grabbing me by my legs and pulling me outside of the compartment, and in through the large double doors that led back into the classroom area. 

The room was now _filled_ with people…and they all looked _very_ pissed at me. They were all dressed in medieval garb, and some of the men were wearing armor and weapons. The story came out that they were all vampires (so how they came to grab me when the secret space was outside on the balcony, in the daytime, is beyond me) and that I had completely offended them for being so intimate with one of their own, being that I was human. The men in this room were _really_ intimidating, looking like barbarians. Even the women had a sort of look as if they wanted to rip my face off. Apparently, I had to die for committing what was obviously a crime against their coven. 

Before I knew it, the _entire_ room launched a full-on attack at me. There were easily 20 – 25 vampires in this room, and they converged on me like vultures on a fresh carcass. I knew I had to either defend myself, or I was going to get torn apart, right here and now. Suddenly, time slowed down. I saw all of these bodies streaming in toward me, many of whom had blades of all shapes and sizes. With no other choice, I went on an offensive as well, but even though everything was in slow motion, I was able to move and react just a fraction of a second faster than the horde of vampires, though my awareness seemed to stay in real time. It was as if my body moved at ½ real time, and the vampires moved at 1/3. Needless to say, this gave me one hell of an advantage. The _entire_ battle remained in this slow motion. The first guy came in toward me, and had a long blade attached to his forearm, replacing an obviously severed hand. Able to move faster than he, I dodged his attack and broke his arm in a way I don’t remember, ripping the bladed prosthetic from his wrist and wielding it in my hands like a sword. From there, I continued to fight my way through the room, dodging attacks by ducking and spinning – all at but a fraction of real time – and going straight for deathblows. At the ratio of the speed we were fighting, this entire room full of vamps was completely outmatched. I was running and jumping all over the place, maneuvering around this horde just a little bit faster than they could chase me. At one point, I even ran horizontally across the chalkboard to get around a few of my attackers.

The ease at which I cut through these vamps was amazing. It was to the point where one of them would lunge at me (again, all in slow motion) and I would sidestep him. Then, while he was flying slowly passed me, I would make three quick slices through the air, effectively cutting his body into three sections as he was still soaring through the air, then I’d move on to the next attacker. As easy as this may seem, there was still an entire room full of vamps descending upon me, so I had to keep moving. Everything was a matter of dodging, parrying, and unloading a series of slashes upon whoever was closest to me. I attempted for blows that I was sure would kill vamps, such as cutting off their heads or stabbing them through the heart, but I couldn’t always be as accurate as I wished. So, if I missed a clean cut across a neck, I would hack away at their heads until there was nothing left – essentially cutting a head into about 4 sections in a quick combination, before evading another vamp’s attacks. 

I ended up coming to a table where many of the female vamps had been sitting, and they were (still, at a speed just barely slower than my own lunging at me with fangs bared. I almost hate to say how easy it was to take them out. A (relatively) quick series of slashes cut through their heads and torsos, slicing them into sections. It was right around here that things returned to normal speed. In a macabre twist of pattern, the female vampires – those of which still had portions of their heads intact, began huddling over each other, crying about their coming deaths, trying to lick and suck at each others’ gaping wounds as if doing so would prolong their demise. (easily one of the strangest, most fucked up images I’ve ever had in dream…ever.. I mean, when I say they were “missing parts of their heads” I mean they looked like the demons in Constantine. One of them I even split down the middle, so it was two sides of a head trying to lick the wounds from another vampiress. And there were three of them huddled together, doing the same thing to each other. Not an image I’ll easily forget. An important thing to mention, though, was that during this entire battle, I don’t remember _any_ blood. I saw severed limbs and the bone and tissue within, but no blood.) My attention fell back upon the rest of the fight, but now things were in real time. I began to feel that the blade I was using – which had no handle, only the cupped piece that fitted onto the vamp’s forearm, was beginning to get cumbersome to hold. I slowly weaved myself toward a vamp with a full sword, killed him, and took it from him, trading my blade for it. 

There was one particular vamp who I found particularly intimidating. He actually reminded me of Lucian from _Underworld_ – except he was a vamp instead of a Lycan. He had dual blades like Lucian, and when I saw him bearing down on me, I actually ran the other way. I could hear one of the other vamps in the fray taunting me, saying “Yeah, you _better_ run!” This guy just expelled ‘badass’ all around him, and I felt it best to take out the grunts first. At one point, I lost sight of the Lucian-like vamp, fighting off another one. What I didn’t know was that “Lucian” had snuck up behind me. When I noticed him, I slung a kick back in his direction, parrying the other vamp’s blade with my own, but “Lucian” grabbed my oncoming foot, slammed it down on a nearby table, and drove a stake of his own down through my lower leg. I screamed in pain and drew my leg back, but continued fighting as ferociously as I could with the injury.

The dream began fading as the fight continued, until it finally dissolved and I awoke.[/quote]

----------


## Hazel

WOW, Oneironaut! That is one amazing, freaky dream! Strange how it changed from a love scene to a battle scene.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> WOW, Oneironaut! That is one amazing, freaky dream! Strange how it changed from a love scene to a battle scene.



Thanks for dropping in, Hazel!

Yeah...it seems I can never get a moment of peace. There's always somebody trying to kick my ass. LOL.

----------


## BloodSand

Awsome dream, always nice when a pretty one sided fight is going your way.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Awsome dream, always nice when a pretty one sided fight is going your way.



Yeah, man. Definitely. Makes you wake up feeling like you can take on the world.  :Boxing:  Hehe.

----------


## Mixedpotatoes

> *02/19/2009
> 
> Dream Three:
> ”A Slayer in the Making”* 
> 
> The room was now _filled_ with people…and they all looked _very_ pissed at me.




That sounds hella scary xD

----------


## markman

Was this scene reminiscent of the Bavarian type castle in The Matrix? Because I get reminded of The Matrix when you say "German Guests" and "Castle in the Woods". Good question about the vampires in the daylight. Maybe they were Daywalkers? Well, awesome dream either way man.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Nice one Oneironaut! Do you find (as I do) that putting an image with it serves to kind of reinforce the mental imagery? It's just that I'm pretty much the only one around here that I've seen do this (maybe I just haven't looked around enough?) associating a picture with a journal entry? That's one of my favorite parts of journaling online, going on the image hunt and finding something that "fits" my recall. Sometimes it's easy-peasey, other times it just takes forever to find something that feels right.

I try to do a "flip-through" before going to bed, it gives me a sort of refresher of past recall. I don't really know if it works or not but I still like doing it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Was this scene reminiscent of the Bavarian type castle in The Matrix? Because I get reminded of The Matrix when you say "German Guests" and "Castle in the Woods". Good question about the vampires in the daylight. Maybe they were Daywalkers? Well, awesome dream either way man.



Thanks, markman. Hmm. It seemed a little more 'authentic' than the castle in the Matrix (if that makes any sense). It just seemed more dated - more ancient. The one in the Matrix had a sort of 'fresh and new' kind of feeling to it, but this one seemed much more like something you'd see Lestat living in, back in the day.





> Nice one Oneironaut! Do you find (as I do) that putting an image with it serves to kind of reinforce the mental imagery? It's just that I'm pretty much the only one around here that I've seen do this (maybe I just haven't looked around enough?) associating a picture with a journal entry? That's one of my favorite parts of journaling online, going on the image hunt and finding something that "fits" my recall. Sometimes it's easy-peasey, other times it just takes forever to find something that feels right.
> 
> I try to do a "flip-through" before going to bed, it gives me a sort of refresher of past recall. I don't really know if it works or not but I still like doing it.



Yeah, I definitely find that putting an image to the picture reinforces the mental imagery, and I know _exactly_ what you mean about sometimes the pictures taking forever to find! Lol. Sometimes it's part of what takes me so damn long to update my journal (like now). It's a great addition to the entries, though. Dunno if you've seen them, but what I've started doing lately is taking certain dreams and doing photoshop projects for them, so I can make multiple images that kind of give the idea of my imagery a little more specifically. Not sure if I'll do one for this dream, but I've got a couple of them up in the "Draw Your Dreams" thread.

There are also a few other people who put up images for their dreams. I know The Cusp does in his journal, and Clairity usually puts them in various places throughout each entry. There are a few more people who do too, but I haven't made my rounds in other peoples' journals for a while now, unfortunately.  :Sad:

----------


## slayer

Lol I thought this was about me for a second  :tongue2: 

Good dream though!

----------


## Elkfazer

Cool cool dream!! Reminds me of a cross between the Matrix and From Dusk Till Dawn.

----------


## BigFan

Fantastic dream and man, that must have lasted an eternity  :smiley:  I rarely have any action dreams myself or even remember them  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys.  :vicious: 

It seemed like it lasted a little while, but maybe not as long as the text makes it seem. Each scene was pretty brief, from what I can remember. These types of action-packed dreams are usually the easiest for me to remember, though. The details stay with me a lot easier than the more mundane dreams, especially when I wake up right in the middle of them.

----------


## markman

I just read up on Lestat and I'm really glad you mentioned him. Vampires are my favorite creatures of the night. I'm going to be checking out those vampire books h'es in...the Vampire Chronicles was it? Any ways, thanks for the intro.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just read up on Lestat and I'm really glad you mentioned him. Vampires are my favorite creatures of the night. I'm going to be checking out those vampire books h'es in...the Vampire Chronicles was it? Any ways, thanks for the intro.



Anytime! Yeah, man. If you like vampires, you are going to love the Vampire Chronicles. Some of the best books I've ever read. I didn't read the first one: "Interview With The Vampire," but I'd seen the movie, so I didn't feel I'd miss too much by starting on the second one, which is all about Lestat and his past. They are all amazing books, and I still have a few of them left to read, to finish out the set.

----------


## ca1um132

Hey, really cool dream there.

I wish I would have dreams like that :p. All my dreams are bland, anyway enough about me...it's pretty weird how it changes from a lovely, romantic(sort of) scene to a horror type thing.

----------


## Somniloquist

That was a pretty epic dream. It's amazing how you can remember the details of the fight scene so well.

----------


## wet_roof113

the picture ruined it otherwise I might of started to read your dream (and then stopped). Idk why this is. I use to have power-ranger fight dreams when i was younger, but i guess I'm over them now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> the picture ruined it otherwise I might of started to read your dream (and then stopped). Idk why this is.



I don't really know what this means.  ::wtf:: 





> I use to have power-ranger fight dreams when i was younger, but i guess I'm over them now.



 Never too late to start again. Heh.

----------

